

Ask HN: How do you guys manage Inbound - zama

There are a ton of Social Media sites, Social Bookmarking, Forums and other places, where we use to hangout, inform, entertain and update.
 I wonder, what are your strategies to keep your self informed and updated.<p>So Two Questions:<p>1: How you keep up?. 2: What tools are you using?.
======
dragunblazr
welp, to answer your first question, given my age and "old-timer attitude" ive
come to accept the fact that i wont always be able to keep up per se. to your
second question i use daemon tools lite as a cd key registrar to consolidate
all into one, kind of a "bag of all jokes" approach but it's half way
decent...

~~~
zama
Sorry, but I just check this site and it has nothing to do with online
activity or I am taking it wrong. Isn't it related to SW..??

My question is related to online activity..

